# Fall semester is getting close...



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

:afr


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

I start next monday :afr :no


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

Ack! I know! Even though I am kinda looking forward to my classes (particularly my art classes), I know that after the first week, I will be hating it and missing all the free time of summer. And I am dreading having to take the bus to and from school since I don't drive.


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

Tu Cielo said:


> Ack! I know! Even though I am kinda looking forward to my classes (particularly my art classes), I know that after the first week, I will be hating it and missing all the free time of summer. And I am dreading having to take the bus to and from school since I don't drive.


What art classes are you taking? I ask cause I'm an art student! Are you too?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yep I start on the 22nd awful feeling


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

Attica! Attica! said:


> What art classes are you taking? I ask cause I'm an art student! Are you too?


I am taking Portraiture I and Life Drawing I. Yes I am =D I am taking classes at a community college right now and I hope to transfer next spring to a university and major in Illustration. I wish I could go to art school, but the majority of them are incredibly expensive =/


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

Very cool! Happy to meet another starving artist, haha. I'm not going to art school, just a public university. I don't necessarily think fancy shmancy art schools are that worth it.. if you've got the talent, you've got the talent. Looks like you do though, nice drawings, I like your blog!


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

Aww, well thank you =] Yeah, I've heard that art programs at a regular university can be just as good as those offered at an art school. Are you focusing on a specific concentration of art?


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

Yup, I'm in graphic design. Though I really enjoy most forms of art. You?


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

I thought about doing graphic design at one point, but after taking a color design class where we had to come up with a unique design each week, I decided that I could not do that for a living haha. I fail at abstract art and I am not very creative, which I guess is not good if I want to be an artist. Right now, I am a studio art major and I plan on going into illustration when I transfer. I really want to become a concept artist or go into game art, but both fields are incredibly competitive, so I don't know if I could make it. We shall see. Anyway, I wish you luck!!!


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

It's almost 19th:um:afr:afr:afr:stu:sighno
I'm going to die.


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

Tu Cielo said:


> I thought about doing graphic design at one point, but after taking a color design class where we had to come up with a unique design each week, I decided that I could not do that for a living haha. I fail at abstract art and I am not very creative, which I guess is not good if I want to be an artist. Right now, I am a studio art major and I plan on going into illustration when I transfer. I really want to become a concept artist or go into game art, but both fields are incredibly competitive, so I don't know if I could make it. We shall see. Anyway, I wish you luck!!!


Ooo, good luck! I'm no good at illustration, I've had to take classes in it for design. I can only do realistic things... Being a concept/game artist would be such a fun job!! But yeah, so competitive, ugh. Just never stop practicing!



stewie said:


> It's almost 19th:um:afr:afr:afr:stu:sigh
> I'm going to die.


:rub I know, I know.... uke


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Ugh, and it looks like it's going to be the worst one yet, for me. Sucks...


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I start the 29th.


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

Yep, I'm slated for the 29th also. :afr

Confidence is dropping by the day. :blank


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

It's getting worse:afr:no:roll:um:|:stu:help:bash:time:hide


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Perkins said:


> I start the 29th.


Same. :[


----------



## FakeFur (Nov 4, 2009)

My classes start September 7th.

I'm scared.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

My semester starts on the 6th of September and I'm dead terrified. And just reading this thread made me say "I don't wanna go" like a mantra a good 15 times until my brother told me I needed to shut up. And to be honest, 15 was probably an underestimate... :|


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

It's tomorrow
:umuke:hide:help:rain:afr:no


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

I move in this Monday and start classes Wednesday...


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

I am moving into my college dorm room on Thursday. When this summer started I thought I would get more nervous about moving in day as it got closer, but right now I'm nothing *but* excited. I'm hoping this emotion is still there when I move in.


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

Getting closer....:afr:afr:afr

Freshman year was pretty fun. I've been at it for way too long though; it's torture at this point. :b


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Starting my second year of college on the 19 of September. It's an understatement that I don't want to go. But I'll have my own apt, so no dorm life is a great thing for people with SA.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I start on Wednesday.

Holy shyte - whyyyyyyyyyyy?


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm glad. I love classes.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

carambola said:


> I'm glad. I love classes.


I enjoy the classes too but I dread the social interaction & group work.


----------



## CreamCheese (Jul 21, 2010)

I know exactly how you feel. teachers have already started sending me e-mails to indicate summer is coming to an end and all the books I'll need to buy. I'm having a lot of stressful/anxious thoughts. If it helps, you're not alone.

:afr


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

I start at a different school on Wednesday and it's going to be my first time commuting. I'm glad I won't have to deal with roommates again...


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

FakeFur said:


> My classes start September 7th.
> 
> I'm scared.


Same here, but I have to move in on the 4th.


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

Survived my first day. It is okay, for now.
BTW, I'm commuting. I think I'll regret in the future, but I don't have to deal with staying in a dorm.-__-


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Classes start tomorrow and after orientation today I'm really nervous


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

alright i completely withdraw from all my classes. Im screwed either way.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Classes start Aug. 29th for me, this is going to be a really difficult semester...


----------



## thankyouberry (Aug 11, 2011)

Classes in September. Neither failure nor mediocrity is an option. -_-


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Almost here for me aswell I'll do better this time


----------



## DistinctlyAmbiguous (Aug 23, 2009)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> alright i completely withdraw from all my classes. Im screwed either way.


:| I hope you can find the urge to get those classes back.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

DistinctlyAmbiguous said:


> :| I hope you can find the urge to get those classes back.


 Thanks mate. Ive come a long ways but at this point with all the mental crap like anxiety and depression kicking my azz i just cant make myself study for classes.


----------



## DistinctlyAmbiguous (Aug 23, 2009)

...Started on the 22nd after a 4 year hiatus. This is painful, I definitely spend more time on reading comprehension than I used to... something I'll have to fix if I'm going to succeed.


----------



## DistinctlyAmbiguous (Aug 23, 2009)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Thanks mate. Ive come a long ways but at this point with all the mental crap like anxiety and depression kicking my azz i just cant make myself study for classes.


Maybe try taking one class? I'm only taking two, and I still find it difficult to motivate myself past the 2nd chapter.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

DistinctlyAmbiguous said:


> Maybe try taking one class? I'm only taking two, and I still find it difficult to motivate myself past the 2nd chapter.


To be honest just thinking about college makes me feel very depressed. It could be my attitude but after ten years of university i feel like its a chore. go to class, come back and study, go back and repeat. I feel college doesnt focus on personal development but academics. So im gonna take time off until im ready whether it be by a job search keeping busy or whatever or finding the right pill for my depressed mood.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

thankyouberry said:


> Classes in September.* Neither failure nor mediocrity is an option. -_-*


Yep, same here. My mother has made it crystal clear that if I so much get a C in any of my classes, she will go apešhit on my asš.


----------



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

Taking orgo this semester and would rather kill myself. Today was first day of classes and I had a 4hr lab. Hate it already.


----------



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> To be honest just thinking about college makes me feel very depressed. It could be my attitude but after ten years of university i feel like its a chore. go to class, come back and study, go back and repeat. I feel college doesnt focus on personal development but academics. So im gonna take time off until im ready whether it be by a job search keeping busy or whatever or finding the right pill for my depressed mood.


Yeah, nothing cuases more depression than school. It actually severely debilitates my mental functioning. It's always lingering in the back of my mind...some days are good, but nothing is better until the semester ends.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hang in there, you guys. You just need to get back into the swing of things.


----------



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

I think you're right. There's always that added depression and anticipatory anxiety associated with getting to know new professors, students, methods, courseload etc. It's rough.


----------



## CowboyBebop (Jul 5, 2011)

First day of college was yesterday for me and I was rushing to get there cause I thought I was late. I came in and took a seat in the back and a couple of minutes later class ended, I knew i wasn't that late, I then realized I came in during the last minutes of the class before mine. Aside from that it was a pretty great first day.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Pretty sad now cuz I got dismissed from my current college and I missed the deadline to apply to a community college that I am suppose to go too so I can boost my grades up and go back to my 4-year college. So I now have to wait until the end of January for the Spring semester. 4-Months of working hopefully i get a job. But i plan on doing other things like improving my math and vocabulary skills and most of all working out which I already started doing. So no chance in making friends right now. Feel so isolated not going to school. I have NEVER missed a semester of school


----------



## Campeador (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm off to college in 5 hours! But I can't sleep! Worried and excited at the same time about meeting new people. Don't want to make a bad first impression... Also kind of depressed about leaving my family, especially my dog, behind. My dog's been basically my only friend for 2 years. I worry that she'll think that I'm abandoning her... Won't even be able to visit until the holidays because of the distance. I'll miss that poor girl so much. Guess I have to just hope for the best.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

8:30am classes. Jesus!


----------

